# [Skyrim] Gilden beitreten?



## Tactics (12. November 2011)

Moin Moin Community!

Ich irre nun schon seit gestern bissi durch die Lande, erfülle kleinere Aufträge, levele langsam hoch und und und....

1.) Wo kann ich den Gilden beitreten? Ort? Ich finde keine Magiergilde...

2.) bessere Zauber erwerben? Wie? Wo?

Danke!


----------



## Nyx-Adreena (12. November 2011)

Du bekommst bereits im ersten Dorf von dem Verkäufer im Handelskontor die Information, dass du, solltest du auf der Suche nach Zaubern sein, die Akademie in Winterfeste (Winterhold) aufsuchen sollst.
Dort kannst du auch beitreten. Andere Gildenniederlassungen, wie es sie in Oblivion gab, habe ich bislang noch nicht gefunden, aber auch noch nicht richtig danach gesucht. 

Zauber soll man aber auch in den anderen Städten bekommen können.


----------



## Tactics (12. November 2011)

Mein Problem....war jetzt in Weißlauf und Winterhelm und bin nicht fündig geworden...hab ich Tomaten auf den Augen?^^


----------



## Nyx-Adreena (12. November 2011)

Reise doch ganz in den Nordosten, nach Winterhold/ Winterfeste.
Da gibt es auf jeden Fall die Akademie und es ist eine nette Reise.


----------



## knarfe1000 (17. November 2011)

Also ich hatte schon nach ca. 10 Spielstunden Questmarker (unter "Verschiedenes") für alle Fraktionen und Gilden. Die werde ich nach und nach aufsuchen.


----------

